# How To Gain Weight...



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

I know, this is a crazy question, but I was wondering if anyone knows a healthy way to gain weight. I know most people want to _lose_ weight, but I am about 177cm tall and weigh 52kilos. So I'm quite underweight. So I was curious to know whether any of you guys know any healthy ways to gain weight so I'm not so underweight. I've heard that protein shakes and such help, but I don't really know anything about them and whether they're 'safe' or not.

So if anyone has any info, that'd be great. 

Sorry if there has been a thread on this aready.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Eat high-calorie (but nutritious) snacks on a regular basis.

Strength training.

Replace water and coffee with fluids that have high calorie contents, ie. milk and juice.

If worst comes to worst, drink Ensure.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

If you are naturally lean there isn't much you can do about that. You could do some weights to put on muscle but if your body doesn't hold onto fat that's just that. Protein drinks won't do anything for you unless you are lifting.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

First of all download one of those calorie intake programs for your phone and figure out how many calories you actually consume. Gustafsg's recommendations were also very good as usual.


----------



## wiiliam445 (Feb 10, 2012)

I thing the best way to gain weight is to eat high calories food and use the supplement you should be tried it .
It must be worked.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I've been dealing with this my whole life. Basically you have to force yourself to eat large portions of food even if you don't enjoy it or your not hungry. Eat often as possible and your stomach will expand and your appetite will increase. It's almost the opposite of being anorexic.


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

Start stronglifts (google it, its a workout program) and look up GOMAD, gomad is designed for people who have trouble gaining weight.

Good luck


----------



## garnislitton (Apr 20, 2012)

The best way to gain weight is to take natural supplement which help you to gain weight. You should take protein shake.Don't worry. It's safe. I take it and it's very effective.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

You can supplement with zinc to increase your appetite. I wouldn't take more than 40 mg, and not long term. Just to increase your appetite while working on this. 

Eat a lot of healthy food. But try to eat foods you like, because this makes you more likely to eat larger portions. What I try to do is write out a menu at the beginning of the week, so I can make sure to eat enough calories. Try to eat a variety of foods to keep it more interesting and look more forward to eating.

Some foods I like: whole grain pasta and breads. I like to toast bread and then add olive oil and add oregano, red pepper, or onion powder. 

I like fried egg sandwiches, with melted cheese (and add ham sometimes)
You can make smoothies, and add almond butter, bananas, and whatever you like. 
I eat a lot of dairy products, don't know how good that is for you though. Good luck!


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

Eat more calories then you burn try Mark Riptoes Starting Strength 5x5 program Google it its easy and effective also drink 4 litres of milk a day to help get everything you need to grow goodluck.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm trying to gain weight myself, but I'm a very picky eater. I have my whey protein that I take once in the morning, and then post-workout. 
Actually, before I started using a protein supplement, I dropped from 165 down to 148. It was unwanted fat though. I'm up to 160 now, but I have been hoovering around for a few months. I want to get up to 170, but I don't want to stuff myself too much with my limited selection of food choices. I don't eat meat or fish because the smell itself makes me feel queasy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Forcing food down your throat when you arent hungry or don't like it just causes you to puke it up and your aversion to that food to grow stronger.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aah so finally i can meet somebody who's struggling for gaining weight


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

This isn't advice but I WISH i had your metabolism!!!!!!! *Sigh


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

peanut butter


----------



## ameliewakelin (Apr 23, 2012)

If you were to eat every three to four hours incorporating plenty of protein, carbohydrate and fat into your diet and into regular snacks, you would almost certainly put on some weight


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

How about buttered noodles?
I found out about it from Abed in Community, I think it's an inside joke as Danny Pudi always jokes about how skinny he is.
Carbs and fat, you'd definitely gain some weight.


----------



## AwkwardlyProud (Apr 25, 2012)

Just keep eating. I miss having your problem. I use to eat anything I want and still stay super thin like a bicyclist without doing any exercising. People use to think I had manorexia! But sometime in my mid 20s, I suddenly lost my fast metabolism. So I went from a size 30 waistline to a size 36 within a few years! So enjoy your fast metabolism while it lasts.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I think overly-large meals to try and stretch the stomach is bad advice. If you're like me, you may have low stomach acid and poor digestion. Stuffing yourself will just mean lots of undigested food passing through you, feeding bad yeasts in your gut. Although intake has increased, you're not actually absorbing all the nutrients from it, so it's pointless.

I recommend you try eating lots of small meals, high in proteins and omega 3 fats. Chew thoroughly and maybe even take digestive enzymes to get everything you can out of the food. You'll definitely put on 'some' weight.

At the end of the day though, it's really hard to fatten-up as a young skinny guy. I've gone from your age, through all my 20's underweight. It's only now at 30, that I'm starting to bulk up a little bit, as everything slows down.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ashley1990:1059863479 said:


> aah so finally i can meet somebody who's struggling for gaining weight


Me three  I have this problem too.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

When I was really, really light due to side effects of medication, I drank Ensure between meals. 

Today I'm where I feel I should be but I'm working out a lot more than I used to so I have to eat more to maintain that level of activity. The strength training combined with cardio just makes me a whole lot hungrier as it is though! I do take protein every day, and make things like avocado shakes (it's actually delicious!). Somehow by doing this I'm staying at the weight I'd like to be, but am seeing a lot more toning so something's clearly working. 

Also, I don't exactly weigh myself more than once every few months. I prefer to go by appearance. But if you're monitoring yourself and are concerned I can see why you'd want to. (when I dipped to 104 lb it was pretty worrying!)


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Just eat healthy and excercise regularly. Don't worry about your weight. It is not unhealthy to be thin. The healthy way to gain weight is to put on muscle by lifting weights. You can gain about 10 pounds a year that way. That's what I did when I was in college. The first 10 pounds was easy. The next ten was much harder. Then next ten took a couple of years of very hard work and I lost it quickly after separating my shoulder.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Hopefully you find what works for you. I know I was in the exact same position as you are and tried everything with no success. I didn't start gaining weight until my late 20s and that's probably with much help from my metabolism slowing down. Though I eat healthy and workout to avoid most of my weight gain becoming just fat.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

jamesarcher said:


> I know, this is a crazy question, but I was wondering if anyone knows a healthy way to gain weight. I know most people want to _lose_ weight, but I am about 177cm tall and weigh 52kilos. So I'm quite underweight. So I was curious to know whether any of you guys know any healthy ways to gain weight so I'm not so underweight. I've heard that protein shakes and such help, but I don't really know anything about them and whether they're 'safe' or not.
> 
> So if anyone has any info, that'd be great.
> 
> Sorry if there has been a thread on this aready.


There is a proper way to gain weight and a bad way. The bad way will have you adding 20 pounds of fat, the healthy way 20 pounds of muscle.

So what you want to do is definitely eat more, but also start lifting weights. If your SA is bad to the point of you not being able to go to the gym, then lift at home. Buy weights. If you can't do that, then try to do 50 push ups a day. So if you can only do 1 push up, do once, then rest for 5 minutes and do another. Repeat.

Pulling up is also very, very good.


----------

